# Clingy rescue dog, will he get better?



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi

We rescued our JRT nearly 3 months ago. He had ended up in the rescue after being picked up as a stray and was quite poorly so has really been through a lot. He is very clingy, especially towards me who he spends most of his time with. I know this is understandable, and I know JRTs are a bit clingy anyway but do you think this will improve?

Today I have been really busy doing housework and Bertie has to be in the same room as me, so even though he was tired after a good walk he couldnt go to sleep. It feels a bit sad that he still doesnt feel confident enough to curl up in his bed and sleep and has to follow me everywhere.

He is fine if we go out and leave him but he hates me going outside without him. If I want to wash the car on the front drive where I cant take him out with me he will whine. If I just go out to the bin he will whine. Do I just let him get on with it and give it more time? 

I did follow the separation anxiety tips early on which did help but I am not sure if I should be doing more.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Molly was terribly clingy and hadn't been through half of what Bertie has it seems.

She is now, 6 months later, much better and even manages to sleep downstairs. Perhaps a babygate might help? He can still see you but it allows you to give him some boundaries and you some space?


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe its still early days and he will improve. We do have a baby-gate but he hates being shut behind it, although we do sometimes use it if we have visitors.

Funnily enough he has slept downstairs from day one and has been fine. We have to go through a routine where I go to bed and Bertie has half an hour with my husband then hubby settles Bertie and comes to bed. Bertie never makes a sound and will sleep until we wake him up. Its almost like he is OK if he knows I am not there but if he knows I am around he has to be with me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd say it's still early days for him, he's still settling in, keep up with helping him cope by going to the bin and ignoring his complaining etc. different dogs go at different speeds with settling in.

Our dearly departed Danny took a long long time but he got there in the end.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

My rescue was very clingy when I got him! No matter how tired or how deep in sleep he was, if I got up then he would to! I couldn't do anything without him! Even having a bath he'd follow me and just sit outside the door waiting for me. 

He is still a bit clingy but i think that's just his personality, he has gotten a lot better now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Janey D said:


> Hi
> 
> We rescued our JRT nearly 3 months ago. He had ended up in the rescue after being picked up as a stray and was quite poorly so has really been through a lot. He is very clingy, especially towards me who he spends most of his time with. I know this is understandable, and I know JRTs are a bit clingy anyway but do you think this will improve?
> 
> ...


It would probably be best to retrain him to cope alone for short periods and wean him off gradually. Other wise if he continues to follow and whine when he cant be with you he may get worse or not be able to break the habit. If he becomes so dependant it might even start to be a problem when you do go to bed or go out and leave him.

If you established a bed time routine and a routine when you actually go out from the start, that may be why he is OK then because thats all he has known he quite happily accepts it, so making a routine regularly throughout the day too to get him used to having short periods alone will likely also help.

I understand you have a baby gate, put his bed in the kitchen or another room and sspearate him with the baby gate, take him there at first after a walk, or a play and training session, I know you said it doesnt seem to make a difference at the moment, but he will be more tired and gotten rid of excess energy so it should help a bit.

Several old tricks if you havent tried them already is to leave and old jumper or t-shirt you have worn in his bed, as having your smell still can settle and re-assure him. Also leaving a radio on a talking station can help too as the sound of voices can settle them and not make them feel so alone.With pups especially some like a large soft toy in their beds to cuddle up too so that might even be worth a go. DAP dog appeasing pheromone diffusers is another thing that can help calm and settle them and may be useful with fireworks coming up anyway. If you want to read more on those
Adaptil - Adaptil You can get them from vets and pets at home used to do them but they are cheaper on line usually I get mine from Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic but there are other places. Leaving him with something to self amuse and destress himself like a Kong or chew everytime should help too and make a good association with being left.
Recipes - Kong

Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=140

The above is some suggestions and recipe fillings for kongs.

Just make it part of his routine to pop him in there with something when you need to do something a few times a day. Leave with no fuss no goodbyes nothing give him the goody and walk away. At first you need to return before he gets stressed and starts to bark or when he is stilll quiet. Just let him out but say and do nothing else, then after a minute or two, call him to you and give him lots of fuss.

If you do it consistently and gradualy build the time up as he copes then he sould gradually become OK on his own and not need to follow you about.

You may have tried a lot of these things anyway, but its well worth having another go and being consistent to see if he will gradually become more self sufficient and not get stressed.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh bless his little heart  Have you thought about getting a friend for him? Two dogs are as easy to manage as one  I have a feeling it would make all the difference if he had a playmate.

I have two rescue dogs who were badly treated. One is very clingy and the other is not. After nearly 4 years, they cower when I extend my hand to pet them, and run a mile at the sight of a broom or mop. Sadly, some things never leave them! One thing I do know, is that they love each other and are better for having each other.


----------



## Janey D (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks all. As always your advice is good Sled Dog and there are some things in there I havent tried yet. Its not too much of a problem but it would be nice to be able to do things without him sometimes and I do worry that this behaviour could become so ingrained that it just becomes a habit.

Oh and Ang my son keeps saying he needs a playmate but two rescue dogs might just be more than I could cope with right now!!! Maybe one day ..

Nice to hear others have been through the same thing though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Janey D said:


> Thanks all. As always your advice is good Sled Dog and there are some things in there I havent tried yet. Its not too much of a problem but it would be nice to be able to do things without him sometimes and I do worry that this behaviour could become so ingrained that it just becomes a habit.
> 
> Oh and Ang my son keeps saying he needs a playmate but two rescue dogs might just be more than I could cope with right now!!! Maybe one day ..
> 
> Nice to hear others have been through the same thing though.


Good luck let us know howw your getting on.


----------

